# Stock ecu



## kynismo (May 7, 2009)

I have a 2001 Nissan sentra and im going to change the ecu. Does anyone know if this is plug and play or do you have to program the new one. Anyone knows please respond thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they're plug and play assuming it's another 5sp 01 GXE ecu.


----------



## kynismo (May 7, 2009)

Yeah Im determined to get this thang running again. Im going to take the box out and cut a square and install a fan from radio shack on the box to keep it cool.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's not necessary man. The car ran fine for 8 years without needing that. MAke sure that all the wiring connections from the emanage to the main harness are intact, and then just swap out the ecus.


----------



## kynismo (May 7, 2009)

*You the Man*

Hey thanks for your help its nice to talk to the previous owner.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that car was my baby for 4 years. 

Only things that went wrong with it that I didn't cause were the crank sensor and the front window regulators. 

Still have the forge diverter valve on it? I loved that thing. The injectors, if they haven't been messed with, are likely stock Spec V injectors, or 32# siemens injectors, can't remember. 

I was using copper plugs in the car, gapped to .028". If you get it running and it cuts out at high rpm, close the gap a little. NGK iridiums will last longer, coppers need to be replaced at least every 2-3 months, but they're much cheaper. Also, I was running 3 bar fuel pressure (vac line disconnected from fpr for the reading at idle, to be at 3 bar). There's a walbro pump in the fuel tank, too.

oh, and that IC piping is all aluminum


----------



## thorton0 (Sep 2, 2009)

lets see some pictures of this spec v!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

thorton0 said:


> lets see some pictures of this spec v!


it's not a spec v. 

If you read this carefully, you'll see in the 2nd post it's clearly a 2001 GXE.


----------



## thorton0 (Sep 2, 2009)

sorry, my bad. it sounded pretty sick, i'd like to see it.


----------



## kynismo (May 7, 2009)

I dont know what the diverter value is and it had crappy bosch platiums in it they keep misfiring so I put ngk in it. How can I tell what injectors are in it and did you have a racing seat in the car. I thank im the third owner of the car and whoever had it before me dogged it out a bit. Boost gauge is at 11.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

There's probably still a boost controller on there somewhere, it should be at around 8psi on the stock wastegate. Never run platinums on boost on that car. NGK coppers or NGK iridiums only. the diverter valve is the blow off valve that is (supposed to be) recirculated into the turbo intake. I did have a racing seat in the car, it was a corbeau. I think there were two actually, driver and pass.


----------



## kynismo (May 7, 2009)

There was no blow off value on the car and the spot were you had it was welded shut. The intake is totally different from the one you had. Also there is a 02 sensor on the car I dont know what it goes to. Also were is the wire to the boost controller I bought one Im going to put on. I


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well that's an issue. Whoever had the car before you was an idiot. There needs to be a recirculating blow off valve on the car. There may be an o2 sensor for a wideband setup. When I got rid of the car, there was an Innovate LM-1 wideband system installed and functioning in the car. Chances are likely the previous owner ripped everything not welded in out of the car and sold it to make some extra coin at the expense of a properly running car.


----------



## kynismo (May 7, 2009)

were did you get the intake from and there is only one racing coberau seat and its the driver side.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it was all custom stuff, since it's turbo.


----------

